# Tribute Owners



## Margaritaman (Aug 8, 2008)

Hello Everyone,
It's good to have a dedicated sub-forum here for Trigano owners. If you cannot find an answer to your question here about Trigano Tribute Vans you might find someone has already answered your question here www.tribby.co.uk/forum

Thanks

Margaritaman


----------



## 125983 (Jul 20, 2009)

A Newbie, I asked before about a Tribute Owners Club. I am also not very computer literate so could not find an answer!
Is there one yet?


----------



## 118763 (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi

There is an excellent forum that has been going for some time.

Try

 www.tribby.co.uk

It deals with all Trigano Tributes, old and new models.

Hope this helps,

Bob Wild


----------



## 125983 (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for the replies to , is there a tribute owners club.


----------



## 118763 (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi

I don't think there is an owners club as such. There is, for example, one for Autotrail who market the triganos but when I tried to join, I found it was not suitable for Triganos.

There has been attempts to organise a Trigano rally via the Tribby forum but it hasn't yet happened. The forum is as good as it gets so far. There is quite a lot of technical/ mechanical information on there which I have found very useful.

Do you fancy starting an owners club?

Bob


----------



## 125983 (Jul 20, 2009)

zbobwild said:


> Hi
> 
> I don't think there is an owners club as such. There is, for example, one for Autotrail who market the triganos but when I tried to join, I found it was not suitable for Triganos.
> 
> ...


----------



## 125983 (Jul 20, 2009)

I think an Owners Club is a good idea. Anyone out there interested?


----------



## 118763 (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi

Get on the Tribby site (its free) and suggest it. There may be a lot of interest. However, these things take a terrific amount of work and dedication.

Bob


----------

